
What mentoring tech entrepreneurs in the occupied Gaza Strip taught me - mathchick
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/what-mentoring-entrepreneurs-in-the-occupied-gaza-strip-taught-me-about-the-true-spirit-of-giving-f6c89fb52d9d#.wyi4eozfl
======
elainey
Awesome story!

